# 1st attempt at macro



## blind1587 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got my macro lens earlier tonight.  This is my very first attempt at anything macro, and decided to try water drops.  Please let me know what I can do better and how.  I know I uploaded a lot of images, but I figured I might be able to get better feedback.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 25, 2011)

I like number 6.  And number one has something about it too.

Well done on giving drops a go, they're not easy.  I like the colourings you've used.

But, I think many of them are suffering from a lack of sharpness.  The last one I think due to focusing being a bit out.  Re-focusing would cure that if it is the case.  It maybe also due to your flash settings and I'm seeing movement blur ?  If using an off camera flash try setting it into manual mode with the power output of the flash reduced (gives a faster flash duration).  May need to slightly up the ISO for exposure.


----------



## Forkie (Feb 25, 2011)

These are great!  Such a shame about them all being slightly out of focus, but you're doing pretty well to catch the drops in the first place!  Keep it up, you'll perfect it soon, I'm sure!


----------



## blind1587 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

